# Too High Dude



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

My customer asked me to post this thread. She wants to know what the minimum building hight requirements in your areas.

Greenville IL is 25ft from the benchmark. We think thats 'just a wee low'.

Bob


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Glass, our county is officially 4 stories but different areas have to meet what is asthetically pleasing in regards to that area. Generally this means 2 stories.
In the counties to the north and south of us the sky is the limit.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

residential or commercial?


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

32 feet.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

You mean maximum building height for residential zoning right?


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

in my county you have to be Pythagoras to figure out the maximum height that a house can be built to. It relates to a number of things including the street elevation, the elevation of the lot at a certain number of feet beyond the street or lot line (depending on the width of the right-of-way) and the elevation of the lot at the building line. I'm going to try and find the code and post it.


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

There are a couple subdivisions (higher end) around here that depend on many of the same factors PipeGuy - such as how close the existing house is the you and where the sun is compared to you so you don't block your neighbor - etc..etc. But the governing thing is not code - it's a covenant. Some very odd covenants in some of these areas.


----------



## Hammertime (Aug 8, 2004)

35 feet


----------



## J.W. Reid (Mar 16, 2005)

35 from grade here in R1 zone. Unless you want to apply for a admendment(sp?) in which case it is possible to go higher in R1


----------



## bergenbldr (Apr 23, 2005)

35 in most single family zones.afew are 30 or less.


----------

